# Ipad 3g -Exceeded limit in an hour



## aishling (28 Dec 2011)

I got a ipad2 3g for christmas and set up the 3g access with 3 today, I used it for an hour on the bus, downloaded 1 song, and browsed the web, no streaming... its now saying I have exceeded the 15gb monthly limit, could that be right?


----------



## pudds (28 Dec 2011)

sounds like you have used up the free data limit that probably comes with the device and may need to purchase a data bundle could this be the reason?


----------



## vandriver (29 Dec 2011)

The simple answer is no you can't use 15 GB in an hour over a 3g connection.
If you were achieving 3 Mbps and streaming for the full hour,you would use 1.3 GB .
However,a thought struck me,are you on a contract ? 
If you activated your account very near the end of a billing cycle ,you would only get a pro rata of the 15 GB. 
Have you checked you usage in My3 ?


----------



## Sunny (29 Dec 2011)

No possible way you could have used that amount of data. As the other poster says, there may have been a problem with the amount of free data you were given. Sure 3 will sort it out if you give them a shout.


----------



## jhegarty (29 Dec 2011)

Unless you downloaded 5000 songs that isn't right.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dec 2011)

Log into My3 and see what it says. Ring 3 if it is still unclear.

15 GB goes a long way.


----------



## aishling (29 Dec 2011)

I paid €20 in the shop so I took it that he had signed me up for the month, I found a voucher code (blonde moment), will have to wait til I get home to set it up with the wi-fi.


----------

